# This is incredible (pics)



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My buddy Shaggy (many eyes) just sent me these pics that someone he knows took of these 3 bucks that got tangled up and apparently drowned. Crazy!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

That is crazy!! I'd like to know what part of the state they were found. the one rack is huge!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

This was posted earlier on OGF. Around Athens.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

What a waste. Kind of sad seeing them go out like that. Someone needs to show those to PETA since they think the world is as it appears in Disney cartoons about hunters.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=160457&highlight=athens

Here's the earlier post.


----------



## Pikeman3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats is nutts never seen anything like it in my 29 years.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's incredible! Sad to see three nice deer go out that way. Had to be miserable for them. I'm sure the hunters in that area were disappointed too.


----------

